# American RV Conversion Requirements



## 98108 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm a full time RV'er in the USA. I want to have a RV summer home in the UK. I want to buy a Class A or C in the USA and bring it to the UK. I need the space of an American RV for handicap use). I searched this site for a comprehensive list of things I would need to do to convert it for use in the UK and Europe but none could be found. Could someone please provide a list of things that I will need to change or recommend books or websites that will help me in this regard? I'm probably not the first Yank to need this information, so it will be a popular post. Here are the issues I believe need to be addressed: LP Gas, Electric, appliances, generators, TV's, vehicle lights, hight - width - length issues (do they count the ladder sticking out the back?) Having all this information consolidated in one place or as a downloadable file would be nice. Anyone up to it? Jim


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim welcome to the site, always nice to hear from people over the pond, I will try to get a list together and post later, but its not cut and dried as some issues are down to personal preference.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

Welcome to MHF!

I'd hazard a guess that a lot of that information is scattered around MHF already. I'll make a start from memory (must dash to work) as some aspects have been posted recently.

Legal requirements:

Maximum length 39ft 4in excluding mirrors but including projections such as ladders, exhaust pipes and non-retracting mascots. (Some will say the measurement check is bumper-to-bumper but that's not the law).

Maximum width 100.4in excluding mirrors and lights but including awnings, wheel arches, guttering, rubbing strips, etc. This can be a killer.

Colour of external lights - front side lights, and all turning indicators are likely to require modification, including the addition of amber front side repeater turn indicators.

I recall something about the position of the reversing light, too, as you drive on the wrong side of the road ;-)

Driving licence class for the weight of the RV is a minefield, caused by nothing other than confusion between the various authorities and loopholes. There is a legal argument that you can drive the heaviest of RVs on a car licence; many see a risk in this in the event of an accident and insurance claim.

Convenience:

LP Gas - I think you're OK as standard.

Electric, appliances, generators, TVs - require changes as the voltage is 230V 50Hz, not 110V 60Hz. The frequency means that TVs (terrestrial broadcast standard is PAL not NTSC anyway), VCRs, some clocks and microwave (?) would need replacing. As for the rest, there is a choice to be made.

You can use a transformer to convert the 230V supply to 110V. There 
would be plenty of room to install a transformer but make sure its KVA power rating and ventilation are adequate. They are not cheap; some may be available second-hand on eBay. Replacement mains applicances would be limited to US ones.

You could opt for a hybrid dual voltage system with some new UK style 
power points installed in the van to operate portable mains appliances, 
but with the transformer feeding all the in-built US ones.

Or you could convert entirely to 240V operation. You could use all the wiring but would need new wall sockets and appliances - battery charger, inverter, fridge, oven, aircon, mains lighting, etc.

Don't US RV alternators generate a 110V mains output, too? If so and you want mains when driving and without expensive inverters, think about that, too.

Shipping and shipping insurance is not risk-free, either.

If you want to be free of the hassle, but pay for the privilege, a UK RV dealer can do ALL of this for you. A good one to contact (by cheap VOIP phone, I suggest, rather than email where they are unresponsive) is:
http://www.dudleys-rv.com/

A competent UK RV converter (though I have found their attitude to potential customers a bit strange in the past):
http://www.goldrv.co.uk/servicing.htm

Others can add/correct.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim dab list is pretty comprehensive and covers most things. My view on some things is a little different.

Lpg gas I simply carry an adaptor to convert from american to british plus two others for use on the continent. readily available over here.

Domestic electric as you will only be using it for 3 months of the year, why bother with a full conversion? just have a 240 to 110 tranny fitted so you can hook up on site, and use all 110v appliances, ie toaster, kettle ect.
You can buy small 110v to 240v plug in converters for such things as phone chargers.

Genny leave as is, with a full conversion it reverse feeds the 240 to 110v tranny to give 240v from 110v and this works fine.

Your ntsc tellys will not work over here so you will need new ones, you already have an 12v to 110v inverter for the telly, simply wire a small 110v to 240v tranny up next to it to power the telly and dvd. 

Lights Front headlights may need the dip altering, side marker lights are needed, at the rear you need 1 reversing light and 1 high intensity fog light fitted, plus your rear indicators need separating from the brake lights as these must operate independently of each other, any good converter can do this for you.

Dab's already said about width and length, as far as i know there are no problems with height. You will find low bridges on some minor roads but all motorways and "A" roads should be ok.

I would imagine that your american licence would be valid over here so that shouldn't be an issue.

Olley


----------



## 98108 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Books & Literature*

Thank you very much for the advice. It is VERY helpful. I purchased and read the book "Take Your RV to Europe" by Adell and Ron Milavsky. It is the story of an American couple who took their MH to Europe, toured, stored it, went back home, then came back and toured the UK the following year . Very informative, but they didn't include the kind of specific information you've posted. Perhaps it would be better for me to ship it to say Belgium or Ireland and then ferry it over for touring then store it back in the Netherlands until we return. Anyway, I appreciate your thoughts on the subject. The wife and I toured the UK in our VW van when we were first married (we were 20 years old) and have the best memories of your country. We really want to spend more time there. Thanks again. Jim Twamley


----------

